# Ardbeg 10yr, Oban 14, and Talisker 10yr



## jwise

I had the opportunity to taste a few new drams yesterday. 

I found the Ardbeg 10yr to be a peat monster! 

The Oban 14 was smooth, and tasty, but lacked the body to compete with a cigar (which I was smoking).

The Talisker 10yr, on the other hand, was superb! Spicy, flavorful, and had enough strength to compete with the Adrian's Toro I was smoking.


----------



## yourchoice

Ardbeg and Talisker are two of my favorites. Good stuff. :tu


----------



## Terrier

jwise said:


> I had the opportunity to taste a few new drams yesterday.
> 
> ...


How did you luck into that?


----------



## jwise

Terrier said:


> How did you luck into that?


Nothing special - I just went to a local cigar bar that allows a few free tastes. I tasted the three, and bought the Talisker.


----------



## Frodo

Interesting thread. My favourite Scotch that paired with cigars was the Talisker DE that had an Oloroso finish (secondary maturation).


----------



## jaydub13

Very nice! I love the Oban 14, especially with medium sticks. And I always keep a bottle of Talisker around. Just too damn tasty not to... It's my go-to single malt


----------



## SeanL

yourchoice said:


> Ardbeg and Talisker are two of my favorites. Good stuff. :tu


Of the brands mentioned, I'm quite partial to these as well. The Ardbeg 10 YO is a terrific dram, but I believe it is set at too high a price point here in Ontario ($99.95 for a 750ml bottle). The Talisker 10 YO is indisputably one of the best 10 YO selections on the market and a much better value to boot. Speaking of good values, the Laphroaig Quarter Cask is a great whisky, especially when compared to other Islay style selections in the same price bracket.


----------



## Frodo

SeanL said:


> Of the brands mentioned, I'm quite partial to these as well. The Ardbeg 10 YO is a terrific dram, but I believe it is set at too high a price point here in Ontario ($99.95 for a 750ml bottle). The Talisker 10 YO is indisputably one of the best 10 YO selections on the market and a much better value to boot. Speaking of good values, the Laphroaig Quarter Cask is a great whisky, especially when compared to other Islay style selections in the same price bracket.


If you're into pinching pennies(like me), the Dun Bheaghan 8yr Islay (2000) is about $50 and is really good value IMHO...


----------



## SeanL

I have been meaning to try that one. I think one of our local LCBO stores carries it, so I'll have to pick up a bottle soon.


----------

